# Stella kaufen oder nicht :(????



## Besorger (22. Juli 2011)

hallo ich spiel schon seit langen mit dem gedanken mit die neue stella 4000fd zuholen  hauptsächlich fisch ich am rhein mit gummifisch auf zander. hatte sons ne penn slammer 360 an meiner fox rage jig spin 5-45wg   jetz hab ich mir ne stradic ci2500geholt  aber so vom hocker reisst sie mich nicht :S jetz frag ich mich ob ich mir doch eine stella fd 4000 holen sollte nur is fie frage ob sie wirklich so gut ist wie alle sagen auch wenn der preis etwas hoch ist. aber sie soll ja auch sehr lange gut laufen? hat jemand nen erfahrungs bericht?????

mfg besorger|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Für das Geld hol Dir lieber eine TwinPower PG (das Japanmodell).


----------



## Khaane (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Wieso sollte die TwinPower PG besser sein als die Stella FD?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Günstiger, mehr Bremskraft, Gehäuse aus Alu, man hat mehrere Modelle mit unterschiedlicher Übersetzung (je nachdem was einem mehr zusagt) und vom Lauf her gibt es nur minimale Unterschiede. Die zwei Kugellager der Stella mehr merkt man nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gemini (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich würde zwei Shimano Sustain für das Geld kaufen.

Eine alte 2500er die gerade im Ausverkauf ist und die neue 4000er...

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Sustain_Spinning_Reels_FG/descpage-SSFG.html

Die alte hab ich und ist für das Geld mit Abstand das beste was ich bisher an Röllchen hatte.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

*zustimm*


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Besorger, was erhoffst du dir denn vom Besitz einer Stella?
Nur der Besitz? Technische Vorteile? Optik?

Die Stella ist zweifellos eine gute Rolle, sehr kräftiges Getriebe (selbst meine 2500FD hat viel kraft), leicht vom Gewicht, sehr leichtgängig.... ist eben "Die" Oberklassenrolle von Shimano. Dennoch ist sie eigentlich völlig überteuert. 
Es ist immer die Frage was man zum Angeln an Ausstattung braucht, so würde z.B. eine Aspire oder Fireblood/TP Ci4 schon einen sehr guten Job machen, die Stradic Ci4 ist ebenfalls eine gute Rolle, die ordentlich aufgebaut ist.

Die Sache mit dem "lange gut laufen" ist nur eine Frage der Pflege. Behandelst du dein Tackle wie Sau, lässt es Baden und dreckig werden musst du dich nicht wundern wenn eine Rolle schnell schlecht läuft. Meine Stella habe ich glaube ich jetzt 2x geölt, wobei eine Ölung wohl gar nicht nötig war und sie läuft immernoch 1a. 
Jetzt der totale Preissprung: Meine Spro Passion läuft allerdings nach bald 3 Jahren Ostsee auch noch 1a, nur durch etwas Pflege.

Es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn sich eine 500€ Rolle mal so zu kaufen, ohne sich ernsthaft Gedanken zu machen ob es sich einmal wirklich lohnt. Das kann damit zusammenhängen wie oft und lange du wirklich losziehst, wie deine Erfahrungen mit anderem Gerät waren, weswegen du in eine andere Preisklasse steigst (Die Stradic Ci4 hast du noch gar nicht lange, oder?) und ob du dir für das Geld nicht eine etwas "günstigere" Rolle holst, dafür aber mehr Geld für andere Sachen über hast.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## e!k (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hi,

ich selbst fische eine Stella 4000FD und bin sehr sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Rolle ist absolute Oberklasse und es macht einfach Spass damit zu fischen. 
Dass die TP PG mehr Bremskraft hat ist ja schön, aber bei Meeresrollen ist das auch von Nöten und als vergleich müsste man dann hier auch die Stella PG heranziehen. Ausserdem ist es ohnehin quatsch eine Rolle mit mehr Bremskraft zu kaufen als die 4000er Stella. ZUmindest für hiesige Binnengewässer, es sei denn man fischt auf Wels. 
Preis/Leistung ist bei dieser Rolle hat soeine eigene Sache. Für die letzten paar % bezalht man halt wesentlich mehr  Für den Namen zahlt man natürlich auch einiges. Nichts desto trotz ist die Rolle einfach Top. 

Als richtige (und auch günstigere) Alternative würde mir die Fireblood einfallen. Der Unterschied zu Stella ist eigentlich nicht wirklich existent (finde ich). Das Bremssystem ist identisch und die Optik der Fireblood ist auch super. Ich selbst fische eine 2500er Fireblood. Die ist einfach klasse und macht mindestens genausoviel Spass wie die Stella. 

Ob man es jetzt aber wirklich zwingend braucht ist eine andere Sache, denn mehr Fisch fängt man garantiert nicht  Wer aber bereit ist soviel Geld auszugeben hat echt eine Top Rolle. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Bronni (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hi,
  meine Stella 2500 FD steckt auf einer leichten Gummifischrute. Die Kombi ist für mich traumhaft. Da ich auch die TwinPower 3000 SFC und eine ältere TwinPower nutze, habe ich eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Unterschied nicht riesig, aber er ist da und jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er den kleinen Unterschied bezahlen will. Auch als Angler kann man sich mal ein bisschen bekl……pt verhalten, die Frauen kaufen ja auch Schuhe, auf denen sie nicht laufen können.
  Bis dann
  Bronni#t


----------



## riecken (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich würde mir eiene gute BC rolle + rute kaufen


----------



## Khaane (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Ich fische die 4000 FD und auf meiner neuen Rute auch die 4000 SFE und es ist eine wirklich sehr schöne Rolle, nicht nur optisch sondern auch angeltechnisch gesehen.



Besteht zwischen den beiden Rollen ein merkbarer Unterschied - Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. |kopfkrat


----------



## zxmonaco (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich bin auch von einer Twinpower umgestiegen auf die Stella, ich bereue es ganz und garnicht.

Nur das ich sie mir gebraucht bei ebay gekauft habe, für 300. mehr wäre mir die Rolle auch nicht wert gewesen. 

Wenn ich mir jetzt eine neue holen müsste, wäre meine erste Wahl eine Bradia oder Rarenium. 
Aber bevor du 500 euro in die Rolle steckst, würde ich lieber mir eine neue rute zulegen, diese ist beim Zanderfischen wesentlich wichtiger.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Vom Probekurbeln her im Geschäft nicht; zumindest habe ich da keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Khaane schrieb:


> Besteht zwischen den beiden Rollen ein merkbarer Unterschied - Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. |kopfkrat


 

Pikepauly und Ex-User Ullov Löhns (und andere, die hier aber nicht sind) hatten meine 2500 Fe, als sie noch recht neu war, in der Hand. Nach ihrer Aussage lief sie einen kleinen Ticken leichter, was ich auch bestätigen konnte. Ich habe im Angelladen die 2500Fe die ich jetzt besitze mit der 3000 FD verglichen (sind ja von der Größe gleich). Kleiner Unterschied, allerdings läuft die FD dennoch 1a.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hallo ihr Experten.

Ich habe selber das Glück 2 Stellas 5000FA zu haben.
Ich hatte vorher auch die Aspire 4000 und andere teure Rollen.
Jeder braucht den direkten Vergleich. 
Ich habe meine Rollen immer an der Ostesee zum pilken genommen. Und da habe ich den Unterschied wirklich gemerkt.

Die Stella 5000FA ist eine Hammer-Rolle.
Die nehme ich sogar in Nordnorwegen zum pilken, ohne Probleme.
Also wird sie hier bei uns auch locker mit Fischen bis 20KG fertig.

Ich habe mir die vor gut 3 Jahren in den USA bei einem Händler bestellt, Restposten. Mit Steuern und Zoll kamm ich auf ca. 380 € pro Rolle. Da muß man schon ein wenig Glück haben und ständig schauen.

Ich gebe diese Rollen nie wieder her und versuche weiterhin die FA zu bekommen.

Jeder sollte diese Rolle einfach mal fischen und selbst entscheiden, da es auch viel Geld ist.
Ich habe meine anderen 200€-250€-Rollen verkauft, da ich nur noch mit der Stella pilken gehe.

Und Beiträge dazu sollten vielleicht auch nur Leute schreiben, die selbst mit der Stella fischen, da es sonst keinen Sinn macht Unterschiede zu beschreiben. ODER??

Grüße
Euer Plumsangler


----------



## Gemini (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Wer hat denn hier deiner Meinung nach die Unverschämtheit 
besessen zu posten ohne eine Stella zu besitzen, bzw. 
irgendwelchen Unsinn zum Thema geschrieben?


----------



## volkerm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Die "alten" F und FA- Modelle von Shimano kenne ich auch noch, und würde jederzeit zuraten.
Die neueren Modelle fühlen sich für meine Begriffe weniger wertig und robust an.
Ich würde mal bei Daiwa oder Okuma schauen; im Salzwasserbereich.


----------



## Besorger (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

also ich wollt mir die stella holen weil sie super weich läuft, halten soll. was ne stella ja macht. all zu schwer ist sie ja auch nicht bremse lässt sich super fein einstellen. optik is eh der hammer.  so die stradic hatte ich heute am wasser und irgendwie naja die haut mich halt nich so vom putz ist gegen die strömung fischen  nicht so leicht zu kurbeln wie ich dachte.mit 18g kopf. da war meine slammer weicher.liegt vll auch an der höheren übersetzung??   so  jetz hab ich noch was gutes von der fireblood gehört die besser sein soll als die stella was ich schon oft gehört habe? also eig such ich ne super rolle die lange hält da zahl ich von mir aus auch den preis.    zur twinpower hab ich leider schon oft gehört das immer mal sachen kaputt gegangen sind S:  aber danke für eure antworten


----------



## e!k (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Also wie gesagt, zur Fireblood kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass das auch eine absolute Spitzenrolle ist. Die ist meiner Meinung nach gleichwertig zur Stella. Immerhin sind auch viele Bauteile gleich. Nur ist sie halt günstiger, aber leider, gerade in der 4000er Größe, nichtmehr einfach zu bekommen. 

Das einzige Manko, was mir allerdings total egal wäre, ist das man halt keine Stella hat. Gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass ich beide Rollen fischen kann und somit den direkten Vergleich habe.
Ein ganz guter Bericht zur Rolle ist auch auf der Seite von Veit zu finden glaube ich, da dieser die ROlle auch lange Zeit gefischt hat. Den Link zu seiner Seite findet man glaube ich auch in seiner Signatur. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Veit hat sicher ne Angelfrequenz die das Material fordert und ja wohl auch mal nen ganz ordentlichen Waller an der Rute, das fordert die Rolle natürlich.
Ich fische ne 4000 er Fireblood und aktuell auch ne 4000 er Stella FD und davor ne 4000 er Stella FB. Ich würde wenn Preis/Leistung eine Rolle spielt die Fireblood nehmen und wenn das egal ist und einfach das Beste gewollt wird das aktuelle/neue Stella Modell nehmen nicht das Auslaufmodell. 
Vor allem würde ich aber mal ne anständige Rute kaufen.....


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Was Fehmarn Angler schreibt stimmt natürlich die Stella FE die er hat läuft noch nen Tick besser, also wenn Stella dann richtig.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Der Vorteil der alten 5000FA ist halt das geringe Gewicht, die hohe Schnurfassung und das Bremssystem.
Aber wie gesagt, schwer zu bekommen.
Und der Wiederverkaufspreis der FA ist immer top, falls man sie wieder abgeben will.

Bei Ebay gibt es diverse Händler, die mehrere 5000der meistens mit E-Spule verkaufen, gut gebraucht.

Hallo Gemini.
Manchmal hört es sich so an, als wenn Leute OHNE Stella auch was schreiben wollen. War nicht persönlich gemeint.

Jeder sollte das Thema Stella selber entscheiden, alles subjektiv.

Grüße
Plumsangler


----------



## Gemini (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hallo Plumsangler

Gerade hier in der Unterhaltung hatte ich das Gefühl dass sich
plausibel und vernünftig über das Thema Stella ausgetauscht 
wird, und zwar von Leuten die auch Stellas besitzen, deswegen
 fand ich die Ansprache "Hallo ihr Experten" nicht wirklich 
angebracht.

Ich hab mir vor drei Jahren zum Wiedereinstieg auch erstmal 
eine Stella FB gekauft, bin aber inzwischen, viele, viele Rollen 
später der Meinung dass ich auch mit z.b. einer Sustain sehr 
glücklich werden kann.

Grosse Unterschiede im Lauf merke ich leider auch nicht wenn 
ich am Angeln bin, da konzentriere ich mich auf Köderführung
 etc., vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht "Enthusiast" genug...


Extreme Langlebigkeit, die ich mit einem Aufschlag bezahlen
 muss ist mir persönlich auch nicht wichtig, ich gehe nicht 
gerade pfleglich mit meinem Tackle um und es kommen eh 
dauernd neue Rollen dazu die dann mehr gefischt werden.

Wie du schon sagst, alles subjektiv.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich besitze auch set längerem eine 4000er Aspire und seit knapp einem Jahr eine 4000er Stella FD. Der Unterschied ist mMn nicht so dolle. Die Aspire ist natürlich einen Tacken schwerer. Die nehm ich immer fürs Grobe (Schleppen, Großgummis und -Wobbler) 
Ne Stella muß man nicht unbedingt haben (Außer man hat leicht einen an der Waffel, so wie ich ) Aber bei dem Angebot damals für 419 Euronen bin ich dann weich geworden |rolleyes
Ein  Nachteil der Stella ist auch, daß man kaum noch selbst eine Wartung durchführen kann. Um das Ding zu öffnen muß man eine Ausbildung als Uhrmacher haben. Und nur Öl nachfüllen ist ja auch nicht so gesund |wavey:


----------



## jungangler96 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

was kann eigendlich eine 500 euro rolle, was eine 50 euro rolle nicht kann?
lieber 10 normale rollen kaufen oder nicht?
also ich finde jedenfalls,dass meine shimano exage 2500fc schon eine sehr gute rolle ist.hatte zwar noch nie eine so teure rolle in der hand,aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich so eine teure rolle rechnet|kopfkrat (meine meinung)


----------



## Klinke (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



jungangler96 schrieb:


> was kann eigendlich eine 500 euro rolle, was eine 50 euro rolle nicht kann?
> lieber 10 normale rollen kaufen oder nicht?
> also ich finde jedenfalls,dass meine shimano exage 2500fc schon eine sehr gute rolle ist.hatte zwar noch nie eine so teure rolle in der hand,aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass sich so eine teure rolle rechnet|kopfkrat (meine meinung)


 
Ich vergleiche das gerne mit Autos. Auch ein Corsa fährt dich von A nach B, wenn Du es Dir leisten kannst wirst Du aber wohl auch eher ne S-Klasse (oder ähnliches) fahren wollen.
So ungefähr stell ich mir das vor...
Jede Rolle für 50 Euronen macht Ihre Arbeit, die für 500 macht die Arbeit auch, aber erstens ist es komfortabler und zweitens schon ein echtes Statussymbol ;-)


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Wenn ich schon nix fange, will ich mich wenigstens an meinem Angelzeug erfreuen. Und da die Stella so schön weich ung gut läift, erfreue ich mich an ihr in der fischlosen Zeit mehr, als zB. an ner anderen Rolle. 

Wobei die Aspire auch sehr schön läuft, aber sie ist halt "nur" ne Aspire ;-)

Und beide erfreuen mich um Welten mehr als eine Sänger oder Red Arc. Für micht ist ein Aufpreris gerechtfertigt - ob's soviel sein muss, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Ich hab mich bis jetzt 3 x für die Stella entschieden (2 x 8k pg + 2 x 10k Spule, 1 x 18k) und jede wars mir wert ;-) - auch wenn ne Saragosa oder Spheros genauso gut gewesen wäre.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Was man bei einer Stella nicht vergessen darf ist, dass sie auch so einige nette Kleinigkeiten hat. :m

Stellas sind selbst in den kleinen größen kleine Seilwinden, meine 2500 Fe hat ein deutlich stärkeres Getriebe als meine Spro Passion und die Twin Power 3000SFC und Exage FB. Selbst das hochpumpen von Dorschen aus 20m Tiefe hat ihr keine Probleme gemacht, mir umsomehr Spaß bei diesem Missbrauch.

Ansonsten hat die Stella einen abgedichteten Rotor gegen Dreck, eine geschützte Bremse, eine bessere Bremse, bessere Schnurverlegung, leichteren Lauf, bessere Kugellager, viel weniger Eigengewicht, Magnesium-Gehäuse...

Selbstverständlich bezahlt man den Namen Shimano und auch den Namen Stella und die Tatsache das es das High-End Produkt von Shimano ist mit. Man muss auch echt einen an der Klatsche haben oder das Ding echt günstig finden.

Es macht natürlich auch viel Spaß mit dem Gerät zu fischen, welches man sich wirklich wünscht und selber mit Mühe zusammengestellt hat. Das kurbeln einer solchen Rolle macht unglaublich Spaß.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jungangler96 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

aha!natürlich ist eine teure rolle schöner als eine billigere,aber ist die stella wegen dem ganzem schnickschnack nicht anfälliger gegen beschädigungen?meine exage hat nur 4-5  getriebeteile 
(schon aufgeschraubt:q)und die sehen sehr stabil aus oder irre ich mich da?ist jemandem hier schonmal eine exage kaputt gegangen?eine 17 euro daiwa rolle von mir hat 2 jahre gut ihre dienste gemacht!ich glaube,dass die exage auch 4-5 jahre schafft.


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

ich hatte früher auch immer gedacht, es wäre idiotisch, wenn man 500€ (das waren mal knapp 1000 DM!!!) für ne Rolle ausgibt.

Als Jungangler hatte ich 2 Teleruten und 2 Rollen im unteren Preissegment - und habe trotzdem gefangen und lange damit geangelt.

Seit einigen Jahren habe ich aber feststellen müssen, dass gerade im unteren Preissegment die Qualität meist sehr nachgelassen hat. 
So hatte ich mehrere Sänger Baitrunner, die alle nach 1 Saison im Axxxx waren. Das hat mich ziemlich geärgert - und ärgern will ich mich beim Fischen nicht. Hab mir dann Shimano Baitrunner gekauft (kosteten damals das 5-fache der Sänger-Baitrunner), hatte aber nie ein Problem.

Seither kaufe ich nur noch qualitativ hochwertige Rollen und Ruten. Das Fischen damit ist problemloser, ich habe noch mehr Spass und das "Feeling" im Drill ist einfach besser.

Ausserdem muss "mann" sich ja auch ab und an was gönnen und so ne Belohnung ausm Angelladen macht die Frau zuhause nicht eifersüchtig ;-)


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



jungangler96 schrieb:


> eine 17 euro daiwa rolle von mir hat 2 jahre gut ihre dienste gemacht!ich glaube,dass die exage auch 4-5 jahre schafft.



Wenn die Rollen für Deine Ansprüche reichen, habe ich vollstes Verständnis für deine Einstellung. #6
Es hat ja auch nicht jeder mal eben 500 Euros für eine Angelrolle über. 
Aber es kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie oft und unter welchen Bedingungen die Rolle benutzt wird. 
Wir fahren öfters im Winter für eine Woche an die Bodden. 
Meine ersten Spinnrollen lagen auch so bei 50 - 100 Euro. 
Nach dieser Woche konnte ich die Dinger theoretisch immer gleich entsorgen. Seitdem sage ich mir, lieber einmal was vernünftiges und dann ist Ruhe. 
Deine 17 Euro Daiwa Rolle würde dort wahrscheinlich nicht mal den ersten Tag überstehen.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

die grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften, Schnur einholen und evtl. wieder freigeben, einer 50 und einer 500 € Rolle sind natürlich identisch.
Wie schon ein Vorredner schrieb mit einem Corsa kommt man auch von A nach B, mit einem 100.000 € Auto auch, macht aber mehr Spaß.
Es gibt natürlich auch Unterschiede, besserer Lauf, stärkeres Getriebe, bessere Bremse und Schnurverlegung.
Jedoch finde auch ich die Unterschiede irgendwann nur noch als sehr gering. Vom reinen Lauf ist eine Aspire nicht schlechter als eine Stella (habe ca. 5 Stellas zur Auswahl). Die 2500er STella vom Kumpel läuft nicht so sauber wie meine Aspire, jedoch kann die Aspire der Stella vom getriebe nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. Solche Unterschiede kann man natürlich nicht im Laden erfühlen sondern muss man erangeln.
Und was den Preis angeht, muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden ob er soviel Geld für eine Rolle ausgibt. Ich bin auch irgendwann schwach geworden. Bei 469 für eine 4000er SFE konnte ich nicht widerstehen 
Leider ist die Rolle dann doch noch deutlich teurer geworden als meine Holde die Rechnung der STella gesehen hat. Daraufhin musste ich um den Familienfriden wieder herzustellen auch noch neue Gartenmöbel kaufen. Insofern hat mich die STella dann nochmals einen 4 stelligen Betrag gekostet )


----------



## jungangler96 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

wenn du noch ne rolle entsorgen willst ich hatte noch platz im angelschrank:qdürfte für meine ansprüche bestimmt noch reichen#6


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

aber du kannst auch beruhigt sein. Eine richtig gut laufende und gefette 100,- € Rolle kann eigentlich fast alles ähnlich gut.
Habe eine richtig gut geölte Sorön STX40, die läuft butterweich, hat ein richtig stabiles Getriebe und wickelt perfekt und ist nur 30 gr. schwerer. Klar die Stella läuft noch leichter aber grundsätzlich kann die Sorön schon ganz gut mithalten. Die Aspire dagegen läuft zwar genauso butterweich jedoch hat das Getriebe nicht so viel Power.


----------



## MrFloppy (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Also fürs Boddenfischen ist ne 100€ Rolle doch ausreichend. Dafür bekommst ne Slammer oder ne Technium und die "überleben" ne Woche Bodden locker.

Ich dachte eher an Warmwasserfische wie Stachelmakrelen, Snapper und Grouper. Da musst von Anfang an wirklich hart drillen mit 25lb oder mehr auf der Bremse. Daran scheiterts dann schon bei den meisten Modellen.

Bodden und auch Norge hast seltenst mehr als 10-15 lb auf der Bremse...

@ jungangler: deine Exage kannst hier in hindernisfreien / hindernisarmen Gewässern bedenkenlos für fast jeden Fisch einsetzten (mal von Stör, Wels und anderen 50 Pfündern abgesehen)


----------



## jungangler96 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

genau das meine ich !!!stör und wels sind im vereinsee eh nicht drin also reicht für meine ansprüche sogar eine alivio
eine heutige 30 euro rolle ist besser als eine 200dm rolle (40jahre alt oder so) von meinem opa und der hat damit doch auch seine fische gefangen


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hej Besorger, wenn du die Rolle nicht sofort brauchst so würde ich noch 4-6 Wochen warten denn dann kommen die neuen 2012er Modelle und die "alten" Modelle werden mit Sicherheit günstiger oder du nimmst gleich ein neues Modell. Auch andere Firmen bringen sehr gute neue Rollen.


----------



## Besorger (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

von veit hab ich auch den tipp zur fireblood  hmm es wird dann eine von den beiden  mal gucken was im geldbeutel so über bleibt


----------



## MrFloppy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

nur gibts die 4000er frieblood nimmer. ich hätt auch einegesucht. bei a+m hatten sie noch 1, die hatte ich so gut wie sicher. dann war das gute stück nach anlieferung defekt :-(

ne 2500er als "ersatz" wollte ich nicht, ich hab 2 aspire 2500 hier von der gerlinger-aktion liegen...


----------



## pfefferladen (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Für den Fall der Fälle.....


bei Fishermans Partner in Speyer steht noch eine Fireblood 4000 in der Vitrine.

Mal anrufen....


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Mir wärs definitiv viel zu viel Geld für ein Teil der Ausrüstung.#d
Lass damit mal selbstverschuldet was passieren!?!#t

Da würde ich mir die nächsten Jahre bei Bedarf lieber mehrere 100,-€ Modelle zulegen, die es meiner Ansicht nach qualitativ für Normalsterbliche genau so tun....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Besorger (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

also ich kenn nen laden der hat die 4000er noch  oder ebay


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Mir wärs definitiv viel zu viel Geld für ein Teil der Ausrüstung.#d
> Lass damit mal selbstverschuldet was passieren!?!


Was macht ihr mit euren Rollen? Ich hab bisher eine Rolle wegen Eigenverschulden kaputt gemacht.



> Da würde ich mir die nächsten Jahre bei Bedarf lieber mehrere 100,-€ Modelle zulegen, die es meiner Ansicht nach qualitativ für Normalsterbliche genau so tun....


Kommt drauf an.. hier am Turbinenauslass auf Zander hab ich in den letzten vier Jahren zwei Red Arc, eine Technium und eine Exceler kaputtgefischt (Getriebe geschrottet und hat sich nicht mehr kurbeln lassen, Schnurfangbügelhalterung abgebrochen, Bremse festgefressen, Spulenachse locker geworden und hatte anschließend extremst viel Spiel bzw. verboten, Kurbel ausgeleiert und extremst viel Spiel, ..).
Im Gegensatz dazu tun meine TwinPower PGs seit Jahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme ihren Dienst. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich im Normalfall und bei gutem Wasserstand täglich am Turbinenauslass stehe und dort mit 40g aufwärts fische.
Je nach Einsatzzweck zahlen sich qualitativ hochwertige Rollen durchaus aus.


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



christian36 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.. hier am Turbinenauslass auf Zander hab ich in den letzten vier Jahren zwei Red Arc, eine Technium und eine Exceler kaputtgefischt (Getriebe geschrottet und hat sich nicht mehr kurbeln lassen, Schnurfangbügelhalterung abgebrochen, Bremse festgefressen, Spulenachse locker geworden und hatte anschließend extremst viel Spiel bzw. verboten, Kurbel ausgeleiert und extremst viel Spiel, ..).



Wen das immer so wie auf Deinem Avatar aussieht, ist das auch kein Wunder


----------



## Meister_Eder (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> viel weniger Eigengewicht
> 
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



Und das ist der Grund warum ich mir keine Rare kaufe, oder gar eine Stella. Soll ich meine Suisho nochmal 80gr in den Arsch schieben?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Es gibt auch Angler die ihre Spinnrute am Vorgriff halten und dann braucht es keine Ausgleichgewichte. "Rollenfußgreifer" können durch das Gewicht ihre Spinnrute nicht ausbalancieren und von daher ist das Rollengewicht mehr oder weniger optional (das keiner mit einer 9500 Offshore oder Saltiga Dogfight auf seiner Zanderspinne hat, sollte eh klar sein).


----------



## Meister_Eder (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Wenn die Hand, die kurbelt, nicht mit der gleich auf ist, die die Rute in der Hand hält, fühle ich mich relativ unwohl. Bei gröberen angeleien wie dem Pilken, oder faulenzen oä. mag dies zwar gehn, wenn es dann aber um kleine Cranks, kleine Minnows, Finesse-Rigs und ähnliches geht, wird das schwer.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund warum ich mir keine Rare kaufe, oder gar eine Stella. Soll ich meine Suisho nochmal 80gr in den Arsch schieben?


 

Ich brauche um meine 270cm 28gr Skeletor mit der Rolle auzubalancieren meine dicke Shimano Navi Xsa mit guten 500gr und die Rute ist immernoch kopflastig! 

Gegen die Kopflastigkeit kann man letztendlich nichts anderes machen als hinten Gewicht reinzumachen. 
Egal obs jetzt deine Fanta Sushi, 0815 Lidl Rute oder Lesath.

Und wenn du 80gr hinten reinschieben musst, ist die Sushi mehr als kopflastig..... hast du es schonmal probiert? Manchmal machen schon 30gr einen riesigen Unterschied 


So nebenbei finde ich die Belastung beim gufieren mit 40gr Köpfchen nicht so hoch...


----------



## sandmagic (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich verfolge die Diskussion mit Interesse. Ich hab mich immer gefragt, was (außer Status/Materialfetisch => bin auch immer am suchen|supergri) jemand dazu bewegen kann, eine Stella zu kaufen. Allerdings hab ich auch noch nie auf Grouper etc. geangelt. Wie ist denn der Vergleich zu den Topmodellen anderer Firmen?
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Meister_Eder (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

OT an
@ Jochen, melde dich mal bitte bei mir...
OF aus


----------



## Tricast (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion hier nicht. Schaut doch einfach mal vor die Haustür, dort dürften nur Autos der Marke Dacia stehen denn mit denen kann man auch fahren z.B. von A nach B. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Besorger (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

mal ne andere frage wer fischt denn ne 4000er oder 2500? weil ich find die 4000eig besser weil sie ne höhere übersetzung hat oder sagen wir mal mehr schnur aufkurbelt. da sind mir die 80G mehr auch egal  weil meine fox rage eh kopflastig is


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Wenn deine Rute kopflastig ist, wird eine Rolle wenig bis NICHTS bringen. Da musst du hinten ins Loch Gewicht reinmachen, alles andere ist quatsch.

Welche größe du nimmst du abhängig von der Rute/Angelart/erwartete Fische/Ködergröße....

Übrigends gibt es bei der Stella das 3000er Modell: Body & Spule einer 2500er Rolle, und mit High-Speed Übersetzung... die hat mehr Einzug als die 4000er.

Bei der Fireblööd gibs die aber nicht.


----------



## Khaane (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Gibts eigentlich jemanden der eine Stella schon kaputtgeangelt hat, d.h. das die Rolle wirklich knirscht und alles ausgeleiert war?

Das ist ja bei guten und soliden 80-100 € Rollen schon schwer hinzubekommen.

Merkliche Verschleisserscheinungen habe ich bis dato nur bei günstigen Rollen unterhalb von 60 € (Red Arc & Co) hinbekommen, alle anderen Rollen laufen wunderbar.

PS: Hier noch ein Link zur neuen Stella - Kann mir da wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass man bei normaler Beanspruchung und Pflege die Zahnräder kaputt angeln kann.

Vorher ist auf dem Knauf kein Gummi mehr drauf. 

http://daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_10_stella/


----------



## Plumsangler69 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Dieses Thema nimmt kein Ende.
Wenn man eine Stella im Kopf hat und dann noch das nötige Geld, dann sollte man es auch machen. Sonst läuft es einem immer hinter her.
Billigrollen kann man sich immer kaufen.
Aber auch meine Stella 5000FA war beim auspacken besser als Weihnachten.
Und bei angeln unschlagbar. Ich nehme sie fast nur zum pilken an der Ostsee, also an meiner 2,90m Gamakatsu Cheeta bis 80Gr.
Die Rolle läuft beim zupfen einfach genial nach und beim drillen ist die Bremse kaumn zu schlagen. Die Stella hat vom Aufbau einfach eine geniale Gewichtsverteilung, die das kurbeln super angenehm macht.

Die Stella ( also die alte FA ) ist nicht nur ein Name, sondern eine Rolle wie ein Wolf im Schafspelz. Diese Rolle wird wohl nur von Leuten gekauft, die extrem auf Präzision, Gewicht, Bremseigenschaft und auf Shimano stehen.

Stella-Fischer wissen wovon ich rede.
Also immer schön auf die Stimme im Kopf hören und entscheiden.

Viel Spaß
Euer Plumsangler


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Khaane schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich jemanden der eine Stella schon kaputtgeangelt hat, d.h. das die Rolle wirklich knirscht und alles ausgeleiert war?
> 
> Das ist ja bei guten und soliden 80-100 € Rollen schon schwer hinzubekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Pikepauly hat glaube ich mal eine kaputbekommen, war ne FB?

Bei einem Guiding mit Jörg Strehlow habe ich mal seine 4000er FB gefischt, der man deutlich angesehen hat das sie fast Null pflege, noch nie ne Wartung  und eben viele Stunden hinter sich hat. Sie lief immernoch gut. Nicht wie eine "out of the box", aber besser als ne Arc.
Und nebenbei war der Gummi vom Knauf mehr als nur abgefummelt 

Mit dem Link von daily-fishign warste schneller.... die haben da ja auch die Fireblood drin, kann man gut vergleichen.


----------



## Tricast (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Plumsangler69 schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Stella im Kopf hat und dann noch das nötige Geld, dann sollte man es auch machen. Sonst läuft es einem immer hinter her.
> Billigrollen kann man sich immer kaufen.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> Euer Plumsangler


 

Recht hat Er!!!!

Mir läuft immer noch eine Diaflash Match hinterher. Damals war mir das Geld auch zu schade. Doch die Diaflash hätte ich heute noch, die gekaufte existiert schon lange nicht mehr. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## 0815 Fischer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

moin, 
muss es denn immer shimano sein?....., 
manche wissen vll. das ich penn verfallen bin und daher schmeiße ich jetzt zb. mal eine penn atlantis in den raum.aber das is auch immer geschmackssache. 
mein tacklehandler sagt immer wieder zu mir das die "billig rollen" ( sargus, arc )<---- bei 500 euro budget ist das für mich günstig  (...) völlig ausreichend sind. und ich muss ihm recht geben. ich habs noch nicht erlebt das man mit einem fisch eine rolle der preisklasse geschrottet hat. klar salzwasser etc. spielt oft auch eine "rolle" aber wenn man die wichtigen getriebeteile einfettet sind sie schon gut geschützt, und nach dem angeln ein süßwasserbad plus trocknung hinterherschickt passiert niemals was!, nurmal so die sargus ist komplett abgedichtet selbst die kopfbremse, ebenso die atlantis und die atlantis ist wohl so ziemlich am einfachsten zu reinigen ( VOM GANZEN ROLLEN IMPERIUM! ). |bigeyes think about it|bigeyes, lohnen sich 500 euro für 1 rolle wenn man doch 5 top rollen mit herstellergarantie bekommen könnte?|kopfkrat|krach:


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ja, ich finde, dass sich jeder Cent für meine Stellas gelohnt hat. Die sehen auch im Regal gut aus - und erst an der Rute am Wasser


----------



## monster (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich glaub wer sich eine Stella kauft, der will nicht nur "Angeln", der will stilvoll Fischen und sich für sein Hobby auch mal was gönnen. Über Preis/Leistung oder sowas braucht man hier nicht sprechen, wie bei vollgetuneten Karren oder Super HiFi Anlagen im 10k+ Bereich. Jeder der sich Schmuck, Designerklamotten oder Haargel kauft ist genauso bekloppt.

Mein PC hat z.B. ne Wasserkühlung...
Braucht er die? Nein. 
Siehts geil aus? Klaro 8) . 
Und hat's Spass gemacht die einzubauen? Na sicher! 
Hat es sich also gelohnt? Auf jeden Fall.

Eigentlich gibt es nur 2 Fragen?
1. Want it?
2. Got the Cash?


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> |bigeyes think about it|bigeyes, lohnen sich 500 euro für 1 rolle wenn man doch 5 top rollen mit herstellergarantie bekommen könnte?|kopfkrat|krach:



Was ist aber wenn du schon 5 Top-Rollen hast? 

Das kann man wie bereits erwähnt mit den Autos vergleichen, fahren tun sie alle und ein Golf (Sargus) ist für den Normalfahrer komfortabel genug, trotzdem werden Oberklasse-Limousinen (Stella, Steez, Morethan etc.) gekauft. 

Das Budget spielt hierbei keine Rolle, für den einen sind 100 € für eine Rolle 5% des Monatsgehalts, für den anderen sind 500 € für ne Stella ebenfalls 5 % des Gehalts.


----------



## Smanhu (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das kann man wie bereits erwähnt mit den Autos vergleichen, fahren tun sie alle und ein Golf (Sargus) ist für den Normalfahrer komfortabel genug, trotzdem werden Oberklasse-Limousinen (Stella, Steez, Morethan etc.) gekauft.
> 
> Das Budget spielt hierbei keine Rolle, für den einen sind 100 € für eine Rolle 5% des Monatsgehalts, für den anderen sind 500 € für ne Stella ebenfalls 5 % des Gehalts.



Seh ich genauso!!
Ich hab mir vor 3 Monaten ne DAIWA Pixy für 430€ gekauft und jetzt ne DAIWA Zillion für 340€. Es gibt mit Sicherheit billigere die auch gut sind. Aber sch... drauf!Is mein Hobby, ich kanns mir leisten und die Rollen sind einfach nur der Hammer!#6
Wenn man die Kohle hat, soll man sich so n edles teil zulegen. Is ja net so, dass die Teile das Geld net wert sind!! Und die Stella is das definitv. 

Gruß


----------



## Plumsangler69 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Stella 5000

Schau mal hier bei Ebay !!
Artikelnummer: 260821268497

So eine kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, sogar mit E-Spule.
Die kostet hier gebraucht um einiges mehr.
Mir jucken schon die Finger.
Ohne Zollgebühren und MWST, da gebraucht.
Der Anbieter ist bekannt.

Grüße
Plumsangler69


----------



## Malli (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich glaube, Zoll und Mwst. musst Du trotzdem zahlen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## 0815 Fischer (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

ja okay ich versteh ja was ihr meint|rolleyes, ich hab auch das problem das ich mir immer sachen aussuche die ultra teuer sind aber die ich trotzdem haben will.  
als ( jetziger ) azubi muss ich mir jedoch immer diese frage mit dem preis / leistungsv. stellen.:c. 
ich wollte mit meinem vorherigen comment nur sagen das sich durch den preis nicht unbedingt die ganz rolle insbesondere die lebensdauer für den zweck stark verändern wird.|wavey:. 
aber wenn man sowas im kopf hat gehts auch nicht mehr raus, ich kenne das im anderen preissegment:m


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Malli schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Zoll und Mwst. musst Du trotzdem zahlen.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Dann doch lieber folgende TP SW. 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ndrollen-2/shimano-twin-power-sw-a/detail.jsf


----------



## Besorger (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

ja geld hab ich gedanken auch. aber was nun stella oder fireblood  die sind beide GEIIILLLL  hehhe


----------



## Besorger (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

also um den preis gehts mir nich  nur bei welcher is es besser angelegt  460€ die stella 4000fc 4000er fireblood 326euro


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Als "Prestigeobjekt" würde ich mir eine Stella holen. Als robustes und unkaputtbares Arbeitspferd eine TwinPower PG.


----------



## holk (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

@ Christian,

die Twinpower SW 4000 ist aber um etliches schwerer ... die '11 Twin Power 4000 (Japanmodell) oder die '09 MG wären da sicher die adäquatere Alternative ... um die beiden Modelle "schleiche ich zur Zeit rum" da es in D nicht die Stella 4000 FE gibt ... ist mir ein Rätsel warum hier nur die SFE angeboten wird ... und eine Stella zu importieren lohnt bei den Preisen in D nicht 

LG

Holger


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Ich rede ja nicht von der TwinPower SW PG, sondern der TwinPower PG aka "Japanmodell".


----------



## Spinfisherman (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

1. Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine Süsswasserrolle die mehr Leistung bei weniger Gewicht bringt als die Stella FE. (4000SFE 275g bespult)

2. Wenn man unbedingt mehr Schnurfassung möchte - von der "alten" Stella FD passen die Spulen auch auf die FE.

3. Was ich mit mehr Leistung bei Punkt 1 meine: mehr Kurbelpower, mehr Bremskraft, stabilere Rücklaufsperre usw usw. sowie ein verschleißarmes Getriebe.

Man zahlt bei der Stella nicht für eine Rolle, man zahlt für die vielen kleinen Dinge welche nicht mehr den Fang sondern das Angeln an sich zum Genuss werden lassen sowie Salzwasserfestigkeit. Das sollte man sich im klaren sein, will man "NUR" Fische fangen tuns auch ganzen anderen Rollen.


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Kann jemand der langjährigen Stella-Nutzer mal einen Vergleich zwischen den alten F(A) Modellen und den Aktuellen ziehen - Kriegt man hier noch materialtechnisch die beste Qualität oder ist es so wie bei vielen anderen Produkten das hier der Sparstift angesetzt wurde - Kann ich mir bei einer 500 € Rolle nicht vorstellen, da sollte ja alles vom Allerfeinsten sein.


----------



## Huchenfreak (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Habe eine 4000er Stella FD auf 18 Monate ziemlich durchgefischt. Ich fische sehr oft mit größeren Wobblern und auch Spinnern, nach 18 Monaten war bei der Rolle ein komisches Geräusch beim Kurbeln zu vernehmen. Also ich war nicht sehr angetan. Es ist eine tolle Rolle jedoch nicht fürs Grobe sondern eher für niedrigere Ködergewichte.
Die Stella FA´s sind einfach unglaubliche Arbeitstiere. Die laufen nach Jahren noch wie aus der Schachtel.


----------



## holk (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



> Ich rede ja nicht von der TwinPower SW PG, sondern der TwinPower PG aka "Japanmodell".



Du meinst die bis 2008 produzierte Serie ... im aktuellen Sortiment gibt es ja nur bei den SW Modellen die Bezeichnung PG ... die alte TP4000PG bringt aber auch ~satte 380g auf die Waage.

LG

Holger


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*








meine neue freundin stella  ich liebe sie     das angebot war sowas von top billiger geht nich


----------



## Khaane (1. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, darf man fragen was die Dame gekostet hat?


----------



## holk (1. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, darf man fragen was die Dame gekostet hat?



Ich vermute mal 429,99 € inklusive Versand ... wie meine auch :q ... ich habe mir allerdings noch einen Yumeya-Knob bestellt da mir der kleine Kurbelknauf der 3000 FE nicht zusagt ...

LG

Holger


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

436 im angelladen  kein online shop   fishermanspatner


----------



## Sassone (8. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

wow, es gibt die Stella jetzt sogar schon für knapp 160 Euro... :q
http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Shimano-Stel...sLeisure_Fishing_Reels_JN&hash=item1e65cfc686

hoffe nur, dass niemand jetzt so blöd ist und versucht diese Rolle zu erwerben..... ich befürchte aber die grenzenlose Gier nach Schnäppchen wird da bei so manchem alle Vorsicht vergessen lassen-.... :q


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



Sassone schrieb:


> wow, es gibt die Stella jetzt sogar schon für knapp 160 Euro... :q
> http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Shimano-Stel...sLeisure_Fishing_Reels_JN&hash=item1e65cfc686
> 
> hoffe nur, dass niemand jetzt so blöd ist und versucht diese Rolle zu erwerben..... ich befürchte aber die grenzenlose Gier nach Schnäppchen wird da bei so manchem alle Vorsicht vergessen lassen-.... :q



100% positive Bewertungen - gut, dafür hat er auch 8 mal was eingekauft ;-) Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Handy-Dummie Masche, die doch ein ganzes Eck lief...


----------



## Sassone (8. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

alleine schon die Zahlungsbedingungen sprechen für sich... und dass die einem mit Ausschluss bei ebay drohen, wenn man nicht bezahlt.. 
zurück zum Topic: Stella kaufen oder nicht...
hier würde ich ganz klar zum "nein" tendieren :q


----------



## bose (9. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Mit Paypal bezahlen, wenn nichts kommt, oder ein Fake, dann das Geld zurückordern, ganz einfach.


----------



## weserwaller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



bose schrieb:


> Mit Paypal bezahlen, wenn nichts kommt, oder ein Fake, dann das Geld zurückordern, ganz einfach.




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*...only accepted payment method: *Bank*Wire*Transfer**[/FONT]

Was meinst Du warum wohl !?


----------



## bose (9. August 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Hm ok, hab nicht alles durchgelesen.
Naja, trotzdem mit Paypal bezahlen und abwarten 
Verlieren kann man da nicht


----------



## werderaner82333 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Kann ich nur Recht geben manchmal ärger ich mich das ich mir die 4000 FD gekauft habe...aber wenn dann ne MEFO am Köder hängt lohnt es sich! Obwohl ich auch gerne die Aspire 4000 Fische und ich mich manchmal nicht entscheiden kann...Beide sind das beste was ich in der Hand hatte an Rollen...Die Twin Power FC 5000 war nicht so mein Fall...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Wenn Geld in irgendeiner Form eine Rolle spielt, würde ich die Finger von solch exklusivem Zeug lassen. Ich würde sie mir sicher auch kaufen, nur leisten kann ich sie mir halt nicht.




P.S.: Und sparen ist nicht so mein Ding....:q


----------



## Gmp (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Stella kaufen oder nicht ????*



werderaner82333 schrieb:


> Die Twin Power FC 5000 war nicht so mein Fall...


Das sind keine echte Twin Power aus Japan, ich nenne es euro Twin Power, die sind meiner Meinung nach einen verbesserten(und zum teil verschlechterter) Biomaster. 

Fireblood ist auf basis Twinpower Mg 06 gebaut, also kein vergleich zu Stella. Fireblood ist zu empfehlen, sind aber zur zeit fast nirgendwo zu bekommen oder überteuert.
Twinpower FB, FC siehe oben, ich würde lieber Aspire vorziehen.
Wenn es nicht passt dann bei Daiwa oder anderen umschauen, da kann ich aber wenig was sagen.
Zum Schluss: Stella ist Stella, wer so viel Geld für eine wirklich HiEnd Rolle ausgeben kann soll zugreifen. #6 Ich wurde das Geld in lures investieren, das macht mehr sinn.

sorry für mein deutsch


----------

